# Call of duty 1 installation problems



## omfghi2u2

Alright, so I was able to download everything correctly. Nothing went wrong until I get to the start up menu. It asks, singleplayer, multiplayer, etc. 

When I try to play singleplayer, it shows a loading box, then says, "Insert the correct disk and restart application"

So I take out disk 1, then I put in disk 2. Then it says, "insert disk 1."

So I take out disk 2 and I put in disk 1 and it says the same thing, "insert the correct disk."

Now I downloaded the 1.5 patch and the 1.5 serve patch. I can get to the multiplayer screen, but I cant play singleplayer. Can anyone help please?

Thank you.


----------



## omfghi2u2

Can anyone help me?


----------



## Jack.Sparrow

Hi, welcome to TSF. 

What do you mean when you say "I was able to download everything correctly"? What exactly did you download?


----------



## personnel

omfghi2u2 did you crack the game before you play???


----------



## omfghi2u2

By able to download everything correctly, I followed all the directions the screen came up, and there were no problems with the installation. 

What do you mean by crack?


----------



## koala

There seems to be some confusion about the terminology. 'Download' usually means downloading data from the internet onto your computer. I think you mean 'install' rather than 'download'.

Is your Call Of Duty a CD/DVD that you've bought, or have you downloaded the files from the internet?

'Cracks' are files that are used on illegal copies of games to bypass the anti-piracy security measures. For example, they can remove the "Insert the correct disk" prompt, allowing you to play the game without the retail CD inserted. As well as being illegal, they often contain viruses and can cause all kinds of problems.


----------



## Peagreen

usually these problems occur if an iso runner is installed, for example daemon tools.

anything like that installed?


----------



## omfghi2u2

Sorry about my terminology. I meant to say I downloaded as in the installation from the CD went normal.

I actually bought the Call Of Duty Game of the Year CD itself. Own CD Key and everything.

I dont support the whole piracy network, but I am not gonna snitch on people I know who do that stuff.

Not sure what an iso runner is, but I do not have Daemon tools installed.


----------



## Jack.Sparrow

'iso runner' refers to virtual drive software which can be used to mount images of disks and make it appear as if an actual CD has been loaded. Modern games may not install correctly if such programs are running. (examples included Alcohol 120%, PowerISO, Daemon tool etc) If you do have anything similar running, try closing it before trying to install. 

Also, is the disk damaged? (Scratches etc)


----------



## omfghi2u2

I will check again for any iso runner's, but my computer at the moment is being fixed as I am installing a new graphics card and I bought the wrong one. 

The disk is not damaged as I went to great lengths making sure it was protected.

Anything else I can check for besides the iso runners?


----------



## ram17bhp

Help needed for call of duty game of the year.

I had installed the game in my new system and when i try to play the single player mode, and click on new game , it asks to choose ur skill level , well when i choose the skill level it doesnt show any loading but returns to the same menu page. can some one explain this, earlier on it was fine on my other pc.


----------



## pieface60

My Problem: When trying to install Call of Duty "United Offensive" I keep receiving a Message: This application has failed to start because MSS32.DLL was not found. Reinstalling this application may fix this problem. Well it doesn't, even after ten times.
Any thoughts.


----------



## zeppo26

search for mss32.dll on google.it will be there on sites as dll search.com or something like that.now copy and paste mss32.dll in the same folder as the application for counter strike.the game should run .many people(inc. me) encountered similiar problems while installing i.g.i 2


----------

